# Vip packages?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Not directly rerelated to tivo but I was wondering if I sign up for a vip package do I have to keep it for the 18 months or could I change the package after the 6 months offer runs out?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes.. but every time you change you're in for another 12 (possibly 18, depending on the deal) months.

Retentions can offer some nice deals if you don't mind that downside.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks, looking at it it's not quite as simple as getting the VIP package at a cheaper price for a while as to keep things like the 2nd box would be expensive (not that I want a 2nd box)


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I've a 2nd V box I don't use, but the cost of giving it up means I pay far more for my services, as the &#163;5pm the box costs, triggers some &#163;14 of discounts on what I DO want - so it was safer (and cheaper) to let it roll on....!


----------

